# 7 new babies - finally



## John40981 (May 10, 2014)

what a long wait we had and now they all come together 
Introducing
Caramello born last Tuesday unfortunately lost his twin brother 
Cookies and Cream - twin boys born Friday
Peanuts - boy and Snowy- girl twins, born Sunday with cookies and cream in the photo
Salt -girl and Pepper boy twins born Monday
Don't blame me for the names, do you think my wife and sons are a little too preoccupied with food????
5 boys and two girls. They are all so gorgeous, How much fun is 7 babies  
We have one more pregnant doe but she seems to be maybe a few weeks away.
Shame it had to happen in the middle of our winter though


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

aww loverly babies


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Wow ! Each is cuter than the next ! Congrats on some lovely kids


----------



## John40981 (May 10, 2014)

update - Two more babies today, Twins a boy and a girl to our last pregnant doe,all born now :leap:
10 babies in total this winter, 3 lovely little girls and 7 boys. Almost doubled our herd, and feet to trim :doh:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Adorable kids! 

On another note, I think your goats might need copper? The black doe's coat is tinged brown, and the white doe's coat could be sleeker. Copper boluses should do the trick.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

They are all absolutely darling, but I think Caramello needs to come live with me. I simply adore her coloring!


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

Don't listen to word MsScamp says; Caramello clearly needs to come live with me  They're all adorable, but he is the sweetest-looking little thing! Have fun with all those babies!


----------



## John40981 (May 10, 2014)

Sylvie said:


> Adorable kids!
> 
> On another note, I think your goats might need copper? The black doe's coat is tinged brown, and the white doe's coat could be sleeker. Copper boluses should do the trick.


Thanks for the advice, we will get some this week. :thankU:


----------



## John40981 (May 10, 2014)

Yes Caramello is lovely and is a favourite of ours too. He is great little man who is growing fast and the tamest of the bunch.


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

adorable!! Congrats! Have fun with all the little ones!:balloons:


----------



## rachelseden (Dec 8, 2013)

They're all so adorable!


----------



## ShanLouise37 (Jul 4, 2014)

Adorable babies all of them and congrats.


----------

